# Are Electronic Calls legal



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

Are electronic game calls legal for predator hunting in Michigan?


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Have you checked the 2013 Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest? I know I saw it in there, but am not in a position at the moment to look it up. It's available online.


----------



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

yes


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Ditto,,,,,YES


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

yep


----------

